# Mr. Froomes Gear Choice On Ventoux



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't find any information on his gearing for Mt. Ventoux. 
Based on how fast he was spinning when he attacked, I was thinking perhaps he had a compact. I know some riders in the past have used them. Does anyone know?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Some Mt Ventoux gearing: Gallery: Big cassettes, light wheels for Mont Ventoux


----------



## goulven (Oct 5, 2007)

It was 38*28 for froome and 39*28 for quintana


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

goulven said:


> It was 38*28 for froome and 39*28 for quintana


...and Froome tapped that over like it was a 34x32. Quintana, 5 years younger with a poker face of a 50 y/o turning that 39x28 still looked on with disbelief.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Remember these are elite level cyclists and, nothing is really steep over there. I don't see any 16-20% sections.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cheddarlove said:


> Based on how fast he was spinning when he attacked, I was thinking perhaps he had a compact.


He didn't have a compact, but good observation. His cadence _during his attacks_ was very much higher than it was when he powered up the hill at a steady speed.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

He uses O-Rings so his pedalling style looks pretty weird and jerky.

I don't know if they are equivalent to round rings that are the same size.

It also looks like he was using last year's 7900 group instead of 9000.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for responding.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Cadel used a 11-27t casette.
I wonder what his front rings were?
Anyway, Cadel looked like he was hurting big time. Should have geared lower


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Cadel used a 11-27t casette.
> I wonder what his front rings were?
> Anyway, Cadel looked like he was hurting big time. Should have geared lower


I think he used 53-36, like a lot of DuraAce users.

It wasn't the climb that killed everyone. It was the length of the stage and the speed. The break's speed for the second hour was over 48 km/hour. By the time they got to the final climb most riders were already cooked.


----------



## goulven (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I think he used 53-36, like a lot of DuraAce users.
> 
> It wasn't the climb that killed everyone. It was the length of the stage and the speed. The break's speed for the second hour was over 48 km/hour. By the time they got to the final climb most riders were already cooked.


Yes, the length, the speed plus the heat (around 30 degrees) and the fact that in the stretch from st estephe to chalet reynard, it s always stifling, like in a tunnel, more difficult to breathe


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

NealH said:


> Remember these are elite level cyclists and, nothing is really steep over there. I don't see any 16-20% sections.


Wait. Perhaps I'm not understanding your comment. But let's check the thought process here: 

Yes, of course they are elite cyclists, but they suffer as we do but in a different competitive band, scale and scope (if you will) and benefit from the same gearing (primarily cassette side) that we use to help us up our 10-20 % (short segments primarily, non competitive, even where I ride at 9K plus altitude) that are of what...single event 30-60-100 mile weekend rides? . 

For Pro's (many of them here in Boulder) it's much less about grade pitch (even considering the Pers/Alps) rather than cadence and maintaining power averages after the cumulative stress the days and weeks of mileage a tour slaps on them.

Even here for the USAProCC, gearing will find some compacts with 28's...a couple of SRAM 32's I've seen. There is much I've learned early morning as the mechanics are building bikes for the stage watching them check off, per rider, the specific cog arrangements along with other items. They love to talk about it all as they are prepping the bikes...they enjoy discussing the "philosophy" each rider has (and theirs if it conflicts


----------

